# My new (old) TT - Newest Reiger body kit - I am in LOVE! LARGE IMAGES!



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

I just got it back from the body shop last night - all I can say is WOW!
























If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything - IMO.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: My new (old) TT - Newest Reiger body kit - I am in LOVE! LARGE IMAGES! (UneekTT)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








now 19's are a must


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: My new (Morio)*

sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: My new (Morio)*

I know I need 19's and that should happen this summer - I hope









_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









now 19's are a must


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: My new (UneekTT)*

Looking good Adam







Now give me your old kit or else I'll post that picture I took of you holding that t-shirt that was hiding in your trunk


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

that front end is soooooo sweet, i like the combinations, i know this is a random qestion but have you been in washington dc in the last year or two?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (TTMAN225)*

That is the Front Im looking at but I want the headlight sparyers and no lower ports. My TT is black and am planning to do the lower protion of the car a burnt orange color. I love the Two Tone look. Looks great man...







19's are a must.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My new (old) TT - Newest Reiger body kit - I am in LOVE! LARGE IMAGES! (UneekTT)*

Whoa, intresting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: My new (Phrost)*

Seriously its yours if ya want it!

_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_Looking good Adam







Now give me your old kit or else I'll post that picture I took of you holding that t-shirt that was hiding in your trunk


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: My new (UneekTT)*

I think it is a little ricey adam...although it is unique. Just a little too radical...


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: My new (charlatan)*

I'm not a big fan of the side skirts, but the front is quite nice!
The interior is a bit over done though.


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

I have heard all this before - not a big deal, I have no problem with someone elses opinions, luckily its my car








Thanks for some of the compliments - lol
Honestly, I have to say the more I see it, the more I love it!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (UneekTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UneekTT* »_
Honestly, I have to say the more I see it, the more I love it!

Me Too.


----------



## Audiman18 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: My new (old) TT - Newest Reiger body kit - I am in LOVE! LARGE IMAGES! (UneekTT)*

The front is quite nice and so is the back but the inside is Over-kill what did you do to the Vents put some sorta gages up or what. The side skirts are Maybe a little over kill but it is all personal interest so yea







. Also what are you running underneath the hood? APR chip? anything at all


----------

